# Sulcata eggs??



## Tony the tank (Nov 22, 2011)

Well went out to dig up the eggs with all intention of destroying them.... And wife and daughter talked me out of it... So in total there were 24 eggs.. 8 were broken and one was cracked... So I gathered up what looked viable and placed them in a sweater box with some topsoil ,sand and Damp vermiculite... And put them in Tony's enclosure...The temp in that side of the room fluctuates between 85 and 90*f... It's not a incubator... But it's a better chance than being outside in 30f temps..

Any thing else I can do to give them a chance??


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah for your wife and daughter....

Can't help with incubating but I agree they now have a better chance than outside..


----------



## Zamric (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW, that was quick! didnt you just get that gravid female or did i read an old thread with a new post?


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 22, 2011)

Zamric said:


> WOW, that was quick! didnt you just get that gravid female or did i read an old thread with a new post?




No your right..I just got her.. As I was loading her up the PO told me he thought she might be gravid...since she's been digging?

He was correct..


----------



## Zamric (Nov 22, 2011)

Well Grats on the eggs then.... i guess. so what are your tentative plans for 15 new baby Sulcatas? 

If your in Texas I could be persuaded to liberate a hatchling for and nice comfy home to an experianced owner....


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2011)

Might be a good idea to lightly cover them. Keep them a bit moist, but not wet. Try to not disturb them. Does the temp drop in Tony's room at night? I have hatched box turtle eggs that I put up on a shelf in a bedroom closet. Its doable.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 22, 2011)

Yvonne the temps drop a bit at nite but never below 80 in that side of the enclosure...


Zamric... I intend to give them away with preference to members here...Just remind me when they hatch that you wanted one....the only issue would be is if I have to ship ...The adopter would have to pay for that..



emysemys said:


> Might be a good idea to lightly cover them. Keep them a bit moist, but not wet. Try to not disturb them. Does the temp drop in Tony's room at night? I have hatched box turtle eggs that I put up on a shelf in a bedroom closet. Its doable.



Cover them?? With what?? I have a cover on the sweater box to keep humidity in..


----------



## Zamric (Nov 22, 2011)

I Would Gladly pay for the shipping! and the chance to raise my own hatchling! After seeing Guptas new enclosure, I gotta building ITCH!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey, if one comes out with a funny scute pattern, I would love it!

Might help if you could take a picture of how you currently have them sitting.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 22, 2011)

Zamric. ..Jacqui..

If you guys can send me an email..with your interest so I don't lose track of who wants one...


----------



## Zamric (Nov 22, 2011)

DONE!


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## dmarcus (Nov 22, 2011)

If you have plenty of hatchlings Hector, I would be willing to take in one or two..


----------



## Zamric (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry, your attachments didnt work...


----------



## ascott (Nov 22, 2011)

Hector...uh I mean Pops...lol...make sure to not move or disturb the eggs as this can cause all kinds of problems for the little developing one inside....

I wish you lots of luck and healthy babies  and talk about a crash course in babies...hahaha

How is the new Mom doing adjusting..with all the excitement she had and all?


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 22, 2011)

Try it again

View attachment 13704




View attachment 13705




Third time I hope is a charm..

View attachment 13706


----------



## ShadowRancher (Nov 22, 2011)

Thats so cool that it just sort of happened. Its my plan to have at least three little sullys by the time I'm out of grad school (don't want Levi to get too used to being a spoiled only child ) and I'm sure when the time comes I'll incubate at least once, I'm too much of a biology nerd not too, but I think I agree with you on destroying most of the eggs, or at least leaving them be, and leaving the real breeding to experts (I think I'm way too much of a nervous nelly to trust strangers with my babies anyway, i even only give my fish babies to friends )


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 22, 2011)

ascott said:


> Hector...uh I mean Pops...lol...make sure to not move or disturb the eggs as this can cause all kinds of problems for the little developing one inside....
> 
> I wish you lots of luck and healthy babies  and talk about a crash course in babies...hahaha
> 
> How is the new Mom doing adjusting..with all the excitement she had and all?




Angela...Mom is great... I weighed her today.. 73lbs... She is very skittish as soon as enter the room she stops what she's doing and looks at me..I dropped a head of romain in front of her and she literally turned and ran to the other side of the enclosure... (I'm still amazed at how quick they move)

On a plus she put on the feed bag today... 5 lg cactus pads, 2 lg zucchinis, 5 very big heads of romaine and a lot of Mazuri ....I figure I would give her all she can eat for the next we days....


----------



## dmmj (Nov 22, 2011)

I would supplement her calcium for awhile.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 22, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I would supplement her calcium for awhile.



DMMJ ..I sprinkled some minerall on every head of romaine...Also isn't the cactus pads good for calcium??


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats on the eggs!!!!!!!! Btw, I think Angela needs a new baby sulcata. So you might need to send her one too because she is always in the Sulcata section on this forum...JK... I told her that it's bout time she get's one anyways. And giving away free one's from a member that will need to give them to good homes, well cant get any better then that. But anyways I hope they do well and good luck..


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 22, 2011)

FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> Congrats on the eggs!!!!!!!! Btw, I think Angela needs a new baby sulcata. So you might need to send her one too because she is always in the Sulcata section on this forum...JK... I told her that it's bout time she get's one anyways. And giving away free one's from a member that will need to give them to good homes, well cant get any better then that. But anyways I hope they do well and good luck..



Thanks Chris... I would love to send Angela one...but not sure she is a Sulcata fan..


----------



## Mgridgaway (Nov 22, 2011)

I hope you get some hatchlings! If these were redfoots i'd be all over them


----------



## Laura (Nov 22, 2011)

romaine isnt that great.. but better then nothing.. i guess... try to get her onto hay...


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 22, 2011)

Laura. She has hay and orchard grass available 24/7... I hope she will start eating it.. But since her diet has been mostly apples and waterfowl pellets...I'm going to let her eat what ever she wants..within reason of course...for a few weeks..


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 22, 2011)

Yay I'm glad the eggs aren't destroyed. I hope they successfully hatch


----------



## ascott (Nov 22, 2011)

_*Congrats on the eggs!!!!!!!! Btw, I think Angela needs a new baby sulcata. So you might need to send her one too because she is always in the Sulcata section on this forum...JK... I told her that it's bout time she get's one anyways. And giving away free one's from a member that will need to give them to good homes, well cant get any better then that. But anyways I hope they do well and good luck..

Thanks Chris... I would love to send Angela one...but not sure she is a Sulcata fan..*_

You guys are a pair of funny guys huh?  I absolutely adore this species of tortoise...they are absolutely a FANTASTIC tortoise and fell in love with them the very first time I ever laid eyes on one...and yes, one day I hope to have one....however, that would mean I would have to dig and dig and dig (for heavy gauge steel pipes) for ALOT of fencing and right now I am not able to do that...so alas, I will have to wait (huh, but it does take a while for them to be outside????) hey you two...stop it, now you have me planning what I would need to do to have one....and this spring I have a couple of RF outdoor pens to set up solid....hahaha.... 

I do think it is great that the Mom has eaten as you described...romaine is of course not great by itself, but as a part of a balanced spread it is good....romaine does have some benefits in that it is yummy and allows hydration as well as a yummy lead in to encourage the appetite....5 cactus pads? wholly crap my biggest CDT can only force down one (and that is on a good day...lol)..


----------



## Kvoigt (Nov 22, 2011)

Tony the tank said:


> Well went out to dig up the eggs with all intention of destroying them.... And wife and daughter talked me out of it... So in total there were 24 eggs.. 8 were broken and one was cracked... So I gathered up what looked viable and placed them in a sweater box with some topsoil ,sand and Damp vermiculite... And put them in Tony's enclosure...The temp in that side of the room fluctuates between 85 and 90*f... It's not a incubator... But it's a better chance than being outside in 30f temps..
> 
> Any thing else I can do to give them a chance??



that would b soo cool... i wish i had a lil baby. or even eggs to hatch maybe someday


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 22, 2011)

Try to feed her some Mazuri, since she was fed duck pellets. Be worth tryin it. Plus supplement the romaine with some collard, mustard, turnip greens, and sneak some good calcium and vitamin supplements in there. Or buy some Fluker's vitamin spray with electrolytes and spray it on the greens. Great stuff. I used to spray it on mice for pythons in the past to help give that extra stuff 

Btw, Angela has the sulcata itch like I did ....lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 26, 2011)

Zamric said:


> I Would Gladly pay for the shipping! and the chance to raise my own hatchling! After seeing Guptas new enclosure, I gotta building ITCH!



I read that and just had to post on here lol
I would love to be able to take one of your little sulcatas. Gupta is amazing but that would put me at two.. And I don't think sulcata pairs are a good idea haha 
So I will just have to take like three of them !!!!! Lol jk 
Seeing those eggs still makes me really want one 
I have tortoise love bad lol I started off with gupta joined this forum and now I am getting a leopard and thinking about getting some Greeks and love wood turtles or box turtles or both!!
My boyfriend and family think just look at my like I'm nuts of course. 
I'd love to be hatching me some eggs one day. 
I just also dont wanna end up having a zoo one day that's overwhelming , hard to find happy medium when u have serious tortoises envy lol 
Awesome eggs though


----------



## Zamric (Nov 27, 2011)

yah.... 'fraid I caught the "Baby Sulcata Bug"! with any luck I'll get a girl and wont have to worry about fighting males.... but I wont have to worry about any of that for at least the next 6-7 years!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Nov 27, 2011)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> > I Would Gladly pay for the shipping! and the chance to raise my own hatchling! After seeing Guptas new enclosure, I gotta building ITCH!
> ...



I know exactly what you mean! My mom kept Russians when I was growing up so at least she understands the love and I don't live at home anyway. But I just got my first sully and I already know I want two more... And I'll probably get a couple stars as I finished my thesis! Gift to myself 

I agree with the no zoo thing. I want to add to my herd slowly, one species at a time so they all get the love and attention they deserve


----------

